# JWH-018 Suppliers



## tprestage (Feb 17, 2010)

So I've recently jumped on the bandwagon. I want to make a purchase on the powder form as I'm tired of the way Serenity Now makes my throat throb. If anyone has a legit site that they have ordered from and received quality customer care and a quick reliable product, PLEASE msg me the site.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2010)

JWH's is everywhere... look and you'll find!

Don't always rely on others to fulfill your needs!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2010)

and just because it is starting to become a "BANDWAGON" don't think it all a good thing! JWH supplies need to be respected!


----------



## tprestage (Feb 17, 2010)

Being on probation, it is quite a good thing. I see that it is everywhere, but once again, it seems to be that more sites are bullshit than truth. I'm not going to go waste my money until i find a reputable site. You're useless double posts did me absolutely no good whatsoever, and it would be greatly appreciated if you wouldn't comment unless you're here to help (no need for the clutter).


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2010)

tprestage said:


> Being on probation, it is quite a good thing. I see that it is everywhere, but once again, it seems to be that more sites are bullshit than truth. I'm not going to go waste my money until i find a reputable site. You're useless double posts did me absolutely no good whatsoever, and it would be greatly appreciated if you wouldn't comment unless you're here to help (no need for the clutter).


well my clutter was going to be a few vendors up your ass... but since you want to throw a hissy fit... then you could suck on google to help you want with that!

You're not going to get any where in the RC WORLD with that attitude if you damn disrespect your elders!

...and trust me i'll put out a word on you and you won't receive no help on this forum once they know how much of a jackass you were towards me!


----------



## tprestage (Feb 17, 2010)

I think you took it a little harshly than what I meant, but I'm trying to keep this flame free and full of help. I'm not trying to be a jackass, I'm trying to get information. You acted like you weren't here to help, so I simply asked you not to reply if you weren't going to. Now I have 5 replys on my post with nothing but mine and your babble bullshit, so lets just stop


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2010)

No I'm here to help bro... I'm an avid member of this forum... if you read my many other post... you'll know I was a wise ass... send me a pm and i'll direct you in the right direction!


----------



## tprestage (Feb 17, 2010)

It'd actually be really awesome if you could shoot me one because I have no idea how to pm on these forums, somehow


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2010)

SEND me an email as previously stated....


----------



## tprestage (Feb 17, 2010)

sent, finally........


----------



## Swag (Feb 22, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> well my clutter was going to be a few vendors up your ass... but since you want to throw a hissy fit... then you could suck on google to help you want with that!
> 
> You're not going to get any where in the RC WORLD with that attitude if you damn disrespect your elders!
> 
> ...and trust me i'll put out a word on you and you won't receive no help on this forum once they know how much of a jackass you were towards me!


.h.h.h.h.h.h


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 23, 2010)

Swag said:


> .h.h.h.h.h.h


I see your fancied my blunder of words... anymore h's to complete that sentence


----------



## logzz (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't tell me your making "spice" ? If that is the case your throats should be throbbing from cancer by now.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 23, 2010)

logzz said:


> Don't tell me your making "spice" ? If that is the case your throats should be throbbing from cancer by now.


Another lie for your enjoyment ahhhh


----------



## logzz (Feb 23, 2010)

When you have to use acetone to make something to imitate that is organic you have gone wrong..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 23, 2010)

Please explain on... my ears are dully open!


----------



## potka (Feb 23, 2010)

@ndangerspecimen101
hey just wondering but the cheapest prices i found online was 45 a gram, do you know anywhere thats cheaper? one more question since you seem to know about these jwh chemicals. What's the best way to smoke it? I'm quite good at making lightbulb vapes LOL and i heard those work, or would it be better for me to just smoke it?


----------



## gogrow (Feb 23, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> well my clutter was going to be a few vendors up your ass... but since you want to throw a hissy fit... then you could suck on google to help you want with that!
> 
> You're not going to get any where in the RC WORLD with that attitude if you damn disrespect your elders!
> 
> ...and trust me i'll put out a word on you and you won't receive no help on this forum once they know how much of a jackass you were towards me!



you should switch back to your old avatar..... I liked lookin at your cute sister


----------



## Swag (Feb 28, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I see your fancied my blunder of words... anymore h's to complete that sentence


Nah, I was just tripping on some 2c-i and I was trying to send you a private message but ended up posting it on the thread and I don't know how to delete posted messages (if you even can) so I just replaced all the wording with the first to keys my hands touched and it was .h 

weird hu.h


----------



## rvrdennis (Feb 28, 2010)

Swag said:


> Nah, I was just tripping on some 2c-i and I was trying to send you a private message but ended up posting it on the thread and I don't know how to delete posted messages (if you even can) so I just replaced all the wording with the first to keys my hands touched and it was .h
> 
> weird hu.h


 
how much 2c-i does it take to trip on?


----------



## avitas (Mar 15, 2010)

Personally, i feel that Everclear or its equivalent in a consumable grain alcohol would be a more comforting alternative. while acetone gets the job done Everclear carries less dire consequence if any residual trace would be left behind after the initial evaporation process- Everclear may not be the healthiest thing in the world to consume. However, in moderation it doesn't carry any of the negative possibilities of acetone.

My friend just so happens to be taking a road trip to a state that legally sells it so they're picking it up for me. Thats half the battle...

The other half is finding a convincing and educational forum post that will lead me away from false suppliers. But it seems like every JWH thread on the net is reduced to a rubble of childish disputes. someone with the composure, intelligence and maturity to list a genuine and reliable JWH source please email me: 

[email protected] 

i understand that there are hundreds of vendors out there, but for those of you who don't know the internet is loaded with people who scam for a living, and they are very good at it. I would like to refrain from being their next victim and can do so with the generous help of this community, thanks


----------



## Absynthetics (Mar 15, 2010)

Also in a predicament ... used a vendor online , first batch awesome! everything i ordered from there on wasnt,(occasionally) left black ashy residual smoke fibers in air ( like burning black tape or rubber ) got 2 kids , good job, love MJ but adapted to Jw 18/73 so i could provide for family and stay out of jail! need some advise and would appreciate the help!


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 10, 2010)

thegrapeape89 said:


> THE ABSOLUTE CHEAPEST JWH ON THE NET.
> WE HAVE 018. 073. AND 081.
> 
> thegrapeapeexperience.com
> ...


 
is this allowed?


----------



## neohippy (Apr 11, 2010)

idk man, i just saw 2 other sites that have an exactly identical format and price structure


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2010)

what the hell is JWH 018


----------



## neohippy (Apr 11, 2010)

Pure THC it is not, however, it is an aminoalkylindole cannabinoid receptor agonist.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2010)

so if i took that stuff would i piss dirty for THC?


----------



## neohippy (Apr 11, 2010)

no, it isnt tetrahydrocannibinol delta-9, its a cannabinoid, so it has similar effects, but it doesnt show up in a 5 panel cup test. i can't say for certain what the outcome on a GC/MS test would be


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2010)

hmmm....im gonna get piss tested by my P/O soon...i probably wont risk it.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 12, 2010)

hmmmm...and it has the same effects of taking a fat bong rip?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 12, 2010)

damn i need to get some of that stuff...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 12, 2010)

i'll have a buddy get the crack pipe or "oil burner" for me. id rather buy a dildo in a sex shop than one of things...

i also have some dmt that needs to be smoked outta one too...it'll be killing two birds with one stone!


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 27, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hmmm....im gonna get piss tested by my P/O soon...i probably wont risk it.


This stuff will absolutely not show up on the instant tests they do. I take regular piss tests for my p.o. and have not dropped dirty. And yes, just like a bong rip 
I am also looking for a reliable vendor for 018. I have been at my local head shop almost daily since he started selling the herbal incense's. I love them and I also see a chance to ca$h in on this latest craze.


----------



## neohippy (Jul 27, 2010)

It wont show on a standard NIDA5 test, but there is a company that just developed a strip test for 018 and 073 metabolites with a detection window of 72 hours.

I also need to be concerned with this, but i think the number of people actually using jwh makes it fiscally irresponsible and highly unlikely probation and parole departments will be adopting synthetic cannabinoid tests.
It would make it way too easy to just switch to another cannabinoid that does not show up.


----------



## DeuceR1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> This stuff will absolutely not show up on the instant tests they do. I take regular piss tests for my p.o. and have not dropped dirty. And yes, just like a bong rip
> I am also looking for a reliable vendor for 018. I have been at my local head shop almost daily since he started selling the herbal incense's. I love them and I also see a chance to ca$h in on this latest craze.


I'm local (U.S.), and fair priced. pm me if interested


----------



## MORD (Jul 29, 2010)

DeuceR1 said:


> I'm local (U.S.), and fair priced. pm me if interested


I wouldn't! lol

go to google and type in encrypted google search- use the encrypted google and search around for a vendor. Then use www.safeorscam.com to substantiate that the vendor you find is legit. Easy-Peasy.


----------



## flyingairplanes (Jul 29, 2010)

I did not know who to trust either but I took a shot. The jwh018supplier I chose seems to be legit. I received my package in the mail FAST but I cannot report results just yet. I am still out of town so I plan on trying this out over the weekend when I am back home. Good luck choosing a jwh018supplier


----------



## DeuceR1 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just thought that I would try and extend a great offer to some people on here instead of going through a middle man, and another middle man, and another middle man. And besides, all these other websites that sell it.....where do u think they get it from.....

Just an offer, that all....


----------



## Cyto281 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a question...anyone know if JWH018Supplier.com is a legit source? I can't PM anyone since I just joined I guess, so I had to post it here. If links to sites aren't allowed, sorry.


----------



## MORD (Jul 30, 2010)

DeuceR1 said:


> I just thought that I would try and extend a great offer to some people on here instead of going through a middle man, and another middle man, and another middle man. And besides, all these other websites that sell it.....where do u think they get it from.....
> 
> Just an offer, that all....


hmmm... I wouldn't have said anything if you were a member of rollitup longer... just seems a little sketchy- no disrespect intended.


----------



## gogrow (Jul 30, 2010)

DeuceR1 said:


> I just thought that I would try and extend a great offer to some people on here instead of going through a middle man, and another middle man, and another middle man. And besides, all these other websites that sell it.....where do u think they get it from.....
> 
> Just an offer, that all....



it's the only reason you signed up..... but we dont allow sourcing/selling/etc..... 

IF we did, there are plenty of mainstream, larger companies, with good prices and history that offer these chems much cheaper and reliable than you do, i'm sure of it....


Please no more spam.


----------



## The Scientist1203 (Nov 7, 2010)

Do not buy from discountjwh they duped me out of a whole gram. ordered three grams and received a bag that weighed 2.7... seriously 2.7 WITH the bag. And their purity was just the worst. I really wasted some money here.


----------



## Dunecat (Mar 29, 2011)

hey guys, just new to this forum and was wondering if you veterans would gimme a hand here...

Like the original, slightly angry poster, I am also looking for a supplier of jwh, but jwh-250 instead of jwh-018. Google searches have returned 4-5 suppliers, but 2 of them dontt look legit, 2 dont ship to New Zealand and one doesn't reply to my emails of inquiry and still says it has no stock

jwhoutlet seems the most trustworthy, and their prices seem reasonable enough, but I don't know whether or not they have any stock and I'm not getting any reply. Does anyone know what is happening with this stockist? 

That aside, could some one kindly PM to me any suppliers who will ship internationally? It's just crazy how I can't find a supplier at all, but I'm keen to get ahold of some of this stuff as I have tried it as a bought herbal mix, but $20 for one small pouch made me think I could get it much cheaper.

Cheers


----------



## gallerito25 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello try buying from ............. it has worked for me and I order 3 grams usually 5 grams and they always get to my house the purity is good but it could be better. The guy gave me a hard time when I tried ordering with my wife's debit card. He thought I was an effing minor lol. but he settled down and we finally made business but he was a complete asshole when I first tried ordering from him because he though I was a minor lol good luck the shipping is free when you order something 25 up, but I live in the states so I'm not sure of what he might do with yu but good luck so peace brother.


----------



## gallerito25 (Jun 5, 2011)

his prices are stupid high


----------



## weasels911 (Jun 6, 2011)

Please edit and remove sources.....


----------



## canndo (Jun 6, 2011)

What is the matter with acetone?


----------



## MastaLocke (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey guys I've been looking for a reliable jwh supplier for a while now (probation is a bitch)
I used to order from jwhoutlet.com but they closed. And yesterday im pretttttttty sure i got scammed by jwhcorporation.com
yes i know... countless scam reviews but i was desperate ha
forums seem the way to find a real supplier

sooooo any luck with this connection?

any help GREATLY appreciated, im looking for a reliable/consistent supplier of small quantities (1-2 grams) at a time that will ship to Irvine California

Thanks guys!


----------

